# 3M Show Car Paste Wax



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

*Ooooh!!!*

That's all I'm going to say for now. I got a bonnet panel done and then the fog came in followed by a little rain and now fog again.

... more to follow in due course when I've had a proper play.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting Paul.Is it like Megs 16?I mean that its super cheap but it would embarrass waxes costing much more?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Orca said:


> I got a bonnet panel done and then the fog came in followed by a little rain.


Rain!!!! We need beading pics:lol:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Interesting Paul.Is it like Megs 16?I mean that its super cheap but it would embarrass waxes costing much more?


Funnily enough, I never got on with Meguiars #16 - I kind of liked it, but found it left areas that were difficult to get off. I think I've improved my application technique now, so I really should give it another go. #16 felt like a nice wax and I liked how it liquified with only the slightest touch.

This 3M wax puts me very much in mind of Chemical Guys Pete's 53 - the scent is similar and the application quite similar, although I think the 3M wax is slightly more spreadable. Again, this wax liquifies much like Meguiars #16 with only the slightest touch, yet remains hard in the tin. Great for not getting too much onto the pad and so, for putting down mega-thin layers.

I view haze as waste now and have developed a technique whereby I get coverage, but almost no haze. I think I'd enjoy Meguiars #16 a lot more now.

I reckon I can see quite a dramatic difference in LSPs.I put it down to my profound colour-blindness, which I believe allows me to see hue and saturation in a different way to most. I often talk about the texture of colour and other people have no idea what I'm talking about. Maybe it's some kind of synesthesia.

With that becomming apparent to me, I often wonder whether my _lyrical waxing_ when viewed by others is just poetry about something which looks exactly the same time and time again.

Well, my impression was that this delivers a "classy gloss". Some LSPs deliver a bright gloss, like Meguiars #16, Collinite 476S and so on ... and some very glassy, like P21S or Finish Kare 1000P. To me, this is more like Collinite 915 - glossy, yes, "classy", too. Often that is described as a "depth". Remember I said about the texture of colour? This is richer. Rather than seeing depth like a clear mill pond, what I mean by depth of colour is more like the difference between silk and velvet - both have a sheen, yet the velvet is deeper.

I have not used many "posh" waxes - I think the list of probably quite **********: Pinnacle Souveran, Swissvax Best of Show and Dodo Juice Supernatural. I've yet to spend some proper time with the wax and get it on the same car that I've used all those "posh" waxes on - the 3M wax was put on my white car. I need to get some on black to formulate an opinion against those waxes ...

... but I will say, if they put this wax into a plastic tub and someone signed each pot, you could charge double without anyone batting an eyelid ... and if you popped that plastic pot into a silk bag, you could charge three or four times the amount.

I intend to get the rest of my white car finished in this wax. I had intended to use Finish Kare 1000P on that car for this winter, but I had that pleasure for the second part of winter last year and was impressed. Changing product at the last minute, my white car has already been machine polished well, so I'll cleanse with Serious Performance Paint Cleaner (a real favourite for bringing out the brightness in white) and go for a coat of 3M all over ... and maybe another coat a week later after the first wash.

My black car already has Collinite 915 (a no-brainer for winter protection on good black) on the top panels, so I might pop this on the side panels to see how I like it on black.

... and see how it fairs through winter.



Serious said:


> Rain!!!! We need beading pics:lol:


I've tried taking beading shots at night, but they never seem to work for me ... maybe today (probably not, I'm having a lazy day) ... most likely tomorrow ... the car is covered in leaves today, so it will need a wash down.

The weather looks better for tomorrow - it's very foggy here and lots of moisture in the air. I'll get some pictures when I can.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting Paul.I might order some when I put in an order to Ron.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> This 3M wax puts me very much in mind of Chemical Guys Pete's 53 - the scent is similar and the application quite similar, although I think the 3M wax is slightly more spreadable. Again, this wax liquifies much like Meguiars #16 with only the slightest touch, yet remains hard in the tin. Great for not getting too much onto the pad and so, for putting down mega-thin layers.
> 
> Well, my impression was that this delivers a "classy gloss". Some LSPs deliver a bright gloss, like Meguiars #16, Collinite 476S and so on ... and some very glassy, like P21S or Finish Kare 1000P. To me, this is more like Collinite 915 - glossy, yes, "classy", too. Often that is described as a "depth". Remember I said about the texture of colour? This is richer. Rather than seeing depth like a clear mill pond, what I mean by depth of colour is more like the difference between silk and velvet - both have a sheen, yet the velvet is deeper.
> 
> ...


Glad you are liking it  This wax happily went through last winter on my Bro's Sirocco and I found the washing easy , I only have the one beading vid with this wax in play, but I will leave it to you to post more findings :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If it's foggy during application curing will be affected so the durability may be compromised, however it might create some other interesting side effects


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Tomorrow looks like the best - no rain forecast and white cloud should give me a day without direct sunlight. The humidity is the lowest it will be for a few days, too. Wish me luck :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

keep us up to date


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

... I might as well carry on here.

This morning was a bit of a wash out for the weather, but by late morning it was showing some promise of clearing up. I got the cars washed in the last of the drizzle (probably a "bad thing" to do, but ...) and then as if on cue, it stopped. Quick rinse down, dry off and let's have a go with this wax properly.

To prepare, I use Serious Performance Paint Cleanser to get the paint as perfectly clean as it can be. I have machine polished both cars in the last couple of months, so they're pretty much swirl and scratch-free. I use a Sonus Professional Hand Applicator for the paint cleanser.

Lovely, creaking clean ... ready for the wax.

My quick go the other day was with one of those yellow round applicators that came gratis with the tin of wax (thanks, Ron @Motorgeek) and I felt it went on a little thick. It came off perfectly well those, so no issues. Today, I used another Sonus Professional Hand Applicator and the coat went on soooooo thin. You'll see when we get to the pictures of the black car, but pointless photographing on white.

Buffed off with a EuroW deep pile towel ... WOW!!!









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2472.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2424.jpg

Hopefully, they give the *general impression* of what I was seeing - full on blistering bright paintwork with some classy depth. I took the first one on an angle to try to show the wetness that I was seeing and the second one of the spoiler shows how the brightness glowed off the paint - you can see the brightness reflected up on to the somewhat dirty spoiler. I know ... I know ... I really should sort that out.

... then we had some more drizzle, which turned into rain ... and stopped abruptly with almost clear skies, so a quick spray down with the water going high over the car to simulate further rain. Enjoy!









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2473.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2476.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2485.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2478.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2477.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2479.jpg

Fwar! That's beading porn ...

Once overwhelmed with their own weight, the water just flowed off. The shape of this car does leave that area with standing water, but watching the behaviour of the water (especially on the boot) the droplets flowed off as if assisted with a little "turbo-power".

"There's the ground, now let's get over this paint as FAST as we can ... WEEEEEE!!!"









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2480.jpg

I washed the black car down and dried off the sides. The top panels have Collinite 915 on, which is my winter wax of choice for this car, but if this 3M wax shows promised ... who knows. So, the black car is just the sides with 3M.

Here it is curing:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2487.jpg

... no, really, there's wax on there ... look:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2488.jpg

... and removed with a Sonus microfibre (one of the white ones with a red band), which seems to be just enough bite and very soft for this paint:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2491.jpg

Again, this is to show the *general impression* of the "classy" gloss that is delivered by this wax. Perfect!

Straight on? Why not - it shows off the paint against rubber and glass :thumb:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/3M39526/DSCF2494.jpg

Summary comments?

Well, this was just about application today and we'll see how it lasts. My general impression was that I have not seen this level of brightness on my white car often before - Duragloss and Finish Kare seem to deliver, but there's something a little more to this and I can see myself layering some Finish Kare 1000P over when the weather comes brighter. I talked about a "classy" gloss and that's what this wax does - think, the difference between Collinite 915 and 476S, but this one delivers the brightness too as well as the warm depth. Personally, for looks, I think it knocks the spots of both.

If Finish Kare 1016 is the "new" 476S, then this is the "new" 915.

That it comes in a wide tin, rather than a plastic pot is something I happen to like - that kind of retro-feel. Others may like the tactile plastic pots of more expensive waxes and there's nowt wrong with that. For me, for application, this knocks out several other more expensive waxes that I have, that I have enjoyed and will probably no longer use.

It won't knock Dodo Juice Supernatural or Swissvax Best of Show out of my routines since they hold special places for certain deserving cars, but it rather puts Collinite 476S, 915, even 845 and Chemical Guys Pete's 53 out of my routines and if the durability is as good as I hope, then it certainly will. There's something quite special about Finish Kare 1000P for my white car and as I said, I can see myself topping this up mid-winter (as I seem to have to do with any wax - even the mighty Collinite) with Finish Kare 1000P for extra glassiness to see the finish through. I mention those products since they are the ones I use most regularly.

The next issue will be finding a perfectly compatible shampoo and a nice drying aid QD/Show Detailer that compliments the finish, rather than detracts.

In a word, a lot of fun ... and for application and initial looks, I think it's a fantastic wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks great Paul.It just shows you dont need mega bucks to get a fantastic finish.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice in depth write up, I applied some to my mate's GF's Albrehma and just then the heavens opened .


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Is this stuff similar to Megs #26? I think it's been out quite a while and was one of the 3M products that was suspiciously similar to the Meg's line (the item # even ends in -26, just like Imperial Hand Glaze ends in -07, hmmm). All this even before the aquisition of Megs by 3M.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wfedwar said:


> Is this stuff similar to Megs #26? I think it's been out quite a while and was one of the 3M products that was suspiciously similar to the Meg's line (the item # even ends in -26, just like Imperial Hand Glaze ends in -07, hmmm). All this even before the aquisition of Megs by 3M.


I've never used Megs #26, but this stuff smells of coconut, if that helps.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Looks great Paul.It just shows you dont need mega bucks to get a fantastic finish.


... as well as that, this wax is so damn easy to apply in a mega thin layer, it cures well and you can remove it as soon as it's cured or leave it longer without fear of over-oiling the paint and leaving shadows under areas that were applied a little heavier. Moreover, it smells great (think, Chemical Guys Pete's 53).

So, it has the looks, the application and removal is soooo easy and the scent it good. It comes in a big retro tin, making it excellent value for money and delivers what you seem to need two waxes otherwise to achieve.

Think Collinite 915 for depth, layered over with 845 ... or Meguiars #26 layers over with #16.

I'm going to patent "Classy Gloss"



wfedwar said:


> Is this stuff similar to Megs #26? I think it's been out quite a while and was one of the 3M products that was suspiciously similar to the Meg's line (the item # even ends in -26, just like Imperial Hand Glaze ends in -07, hmmm). All this even before the aquisition of Megs by 3M.


I also own Meguiars #26 in both paste and liquid form. I think the 3M wax is different - it feels slightly different in the tin, especially the little chips of the wax that have broken away from the sides when pressed down into the tin. Also, the scents are different. I have to say, I think the application is different, too. I struggled a lot with #26 in liquid form, leaving smears and shadowing ... and even being a pig to remove in humid weather. I got a tin of #26 in paste form and do enjoy using that ... but I think this one is different. If they are the same, who sells to who?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Check out the MSDS:

M26: http://www.meguiars.com.au/msds/M2611-DEC-06.pdf
3M 39526: http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UtN&ZUxL99XlxfVo8TE4Vu9KcuZgVU_LXT1u666666--

... especially the 'Physical Properties' sections - data available for one is not available for the other. I smell a conspiracy. The specific gravity of the waxes are both shown ... and different. A number of other differences.

Interesting read, mind.

EDIT: Comparison for M07/3M 39007 just for fun:

M07: http://www.meguiars.com.au/msds/M07-JUL-06.pdf
3M 39007: http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UtN&ZUxL99XLxfEmx&XLVu9KcuZgVU_LXT1u666666--

Maybe someone who knows how to read these can tell us what we're looking for?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I will try this out soon.Coconut smell is a winner for me:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is some more info http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f75/3m-perfect-show-car-paste-wax-2787.html


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

seems like a durable product as well as a good looker - and cheap as well :thumb:

I know many love their expensive waxes, me included, but its great to find stuff that is as cheap as chips that looks and lasts really well


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing 

Who sells this please?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I got mine from Motorgeek - I dare say there are others, but the price, delivery cost and speed of delivery from Motorgeek was all just right :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just ordered some from Motorgeek so hopefully have a play with it later in the week.

Another wax to add to the addiction :wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> Check out the MSDS:
> 
> M26: http://www.meguiars.com.au/msds/M2611-DEC-06.pdf
> 3M 39526: http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UtN&ZUxL99XlxfVo8TE4Vu9KcuZgVU_LXT1u666666--
> ...


I already had the datsheet for the 3M, it does contain around 30% carnauba by weight volume, the Megs doesn't mention that but I suspect it is not as high (not that carnauba content is all there is to a wax.
Also take note when you wash the car, I find the product holds the dirt of for an easier clean than some other products.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Avanti - I must say, I've been wondering about shampoos. I'm in two minds - wash/wax or wash/gloss. I have a good supply of Finish Kare 1016, which I adore, but I'd like to see how the wax performs on its own. I have some Autoglym shampoo which I happen to like, contrary to many opinions, and happen to think it a good basic cleaner without any waxing effect. It plays well with Collinite - I've had 476S and 915 on two cars and they both came back with beading size and cluster as I expected, so I reckon that's a good one to go with. I also have Z Autowash (the Halfords green stuff, which I like) ... I'll play around over the next few weeks and see what I like.

If beading starts to wane mid-winter, which I suspect it might then I'll top with Finish Kare 1000P. I'm not bragging or overstating just how bad the winters are "up here", coupled with the filth from the roads.

I have another thread over on the CYC forums about "wax it wet" products and one fellow asked why bother when you can just apply a fresh coat of wax. Well, I can wash and rinse my car and by the time I've finished, I know the offside will be covered in filth from the roads. Sad, but true. I wait for dry, crisp mid-winter days when the sun is up and make the best of the 2 hours I'm give where the sun keeps the temperatures above freezing.

Fingers crossed - I have high hopes :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

First wash today after some filthy weather and one heck of a rainstorm last night which left an odd kind of film over the car which really pulled the beading down.

I washed the car with Autoglym Body Shampoo and Conditioner (I wanted a very plain wash with no waxiness) and you know what ... it came up lovely with very strong beads, no odd shaped beads and looking very smart indeed. I think I've found a good shampoo to work with this LSP - plain, simple wash ... that's all.

Love it :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds good Paul.


----------

